# Preserving Pinstriping?



## Boris (Aug 22, 2011)

OK, I've done it my way and now I'm looking for tips from you on how to clean and pull out the color on REALLY dirty old pinstripes with surface rust. I know the paint is really nice under all that crud, I also know it's extremely touchy and I'd like to be able to do no harm.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 23, 2011)

Risky business for sure... I always tape off the pin stripes with pin striping tape when cleaning up the rest of the paint. But I never attempt to clean, rub or wipe too much on the actual pin stripe their so fragil. Good Question!


----------



## Boris (Aug 23, 2011)

Well Mark, it appears as though no one else here has ever encountered this problem, So I guess that you and I are the only members of The Dirty Pinstripe Club. Just on the off chance that there could be others out there, how would you feel about allowing a few more members in, perhaps some that have an answer to this dilemma?


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I don't have an answer but I am a lifelong member of the Dirty Dingy Fender, Frame and Wheel Club and I might be persuaded to let you two in and add Pinstripes to the club...only problem, Mark is way too OCD to admit how much time he has spent with a single eyelash and thimble of polishing compound cleaning up pinstripes...of course that was after he lined up the flats on the spoke nipples...miss ya Mark...LOL


----------



## Boris (Aug 23, 2011)

You might want to make that 2 problems. Sorry we couldn't work something out.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope to be at Vet stadium this Sunday morning and I plan to be at the next Cyclone ride. Packing, moving and getting settled into our new place has been overwhelming. But we're starting to get settled. I was able to get both cars in the garage after 2 weeks LOL. I had to utilze the ceiling to do so...It's amazing how much room those darn wheels and tires take up if you don't have a place to store them! And as for OCD I think I'm recovering from that disease "a little" I have a semi crusty cycleplane I will be working on but you know it will be crusty clean LOL


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Clean it and ride it...*

I try my best to clean up what I can, degrease for sure, but I have taken away paint that I wished I hadn't too many times, so I go easy, and then just let it be. Clean it and ride it, do your best, then leave it alone. Being overly pedantic can have dire consequences.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Inquiring mind wanted to know 

Pedantic: overly concerned with minute details


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 24, 2011)

*My advice*

There is a liquid rust remover that comes in a brown bottle made by Whink...not in the big home improvement stores, but local hardware stores.
It is the best rust remover I have used and most gentle on paint.
With anything, too much rubbing or whatever you use will remove the paint, but it you go easy and follow the contours, you don't have to pay your dues to the Dirty Pinstripe Club anymore.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I'll need...

1) Pinstripe Tape
2) Eyelash Hair
3) Thimble
4) Rubbing Compound
5) Flat side of nipple liner upper tool
6) Degreaser
7) Dictionary
8) Whink
9) to remember to pay reduced club dues

Thanks guys, I think I've got it!


----------

